# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Entrada VI Festival Internacional de magia Madrid

## Ak4sha

Hola a tod@s'

Vendo una entrada para el VI Festival Internacional de Magia de Madrid el sábado 5 de marzo a las 20:30 Horas.
Circo Price
Platea, Zona B, Fila 11, Butaca 22
Por 25€. (el precio de la entrada es de 29.50€)

Si alguien la quiere por favor, contactad conmigo a través del foro o en mi correo electrónico: mariamoran80@gmail.com
Podría entregar la entrada en cualquier zona del centro o norte de Madrid.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

